# Stuffing/Dressing Poll



## Barbara L (Oct 8, 2007)

Since Canada's Thanksgiving is upon us and the United States' Thanksgiving is fast approaching, I thought it would be interesting to find out about our stuffing/dressing preferences.  Do you like bread, cornbread, or rice?  Do you call it stuffing or dressing?  Do you stuff the bird or use a casserole?  Do you prefer moist or dry?  Or do you do yours totally different?  Check your choices and share your reasons here.  

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2007)

Stuffing, bread, casserole.

Thanksgiving is about family and memories for me.

I make a traditional bread stuffing like my mom's.  However, I don't stuff the bird as I feel it cooks better empty.

I read somewhere that it's called stuffing if it's in the bird and dressing if it's in a casserole but I'm not sure oif that's true.  It's more likely a regional difference.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 8, 2007)

Dressing....Cornbread (and a few biscuits) Cooked in a Casserole. (Cast iron) I prefer it moist, light and fluffy as opposed to dense, and compact. Why? It is an old family recipe, brought into the Mississippi Territory in 1803 from Georgia.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 8, 2007)

we call it Stuffing here in UK, and I never put it inside the cavity (it can lead to food poisoning probs). I doo it separate but in the same dish as the roast, I like it moist inside and a little crunchy in places around the edge.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 8, 2007)

I call it stuffing, I stuff the bird, I like it moist but not wet, I use both bread crumbs (course dry) and wild rice together. I usually make it quite savory with pecans and sausage or pancetta too. And the usual celery and onion. 

But if I'm stuffing a salmon, I like curried bread and veggie stuffing with shrimp!  oh yum!


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 8, 2007)

Seems to be one of the best uses for chopped chestnuts and pork sausage.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 8, 2007)

If I stuff it into something I call it stuffing - if I bake it in a casserole or skillet I call it dressing. That's how I learned to call it from my grandmas.

I never stuff a turkey but I do stuff pork chops and chickens,

I like my dressing moist but not wet - and it's perfect if it comes out with a nice crunchy top surface. 

When I do a turkey at Thanksgiving and/or Christmas I do two dressings, one bread with mushrooms and oysters and the other cornbread with pecans and either smoked bacon or pork sausage. Pork chops usually get cornbread, chickens can go either way ... but I also like to stuff them with crawfish and rice.


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't like stuffing.


----------



## flukx (Oct 8, 2007)

I use a slowcooker for my dressing/stuffing (either term for me). Bread cubes, pork sausage, celery, onions, garlic, lots of herbs. Yum.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 8, 2007)

Dressing, cornbread AND bread, casserole, moist!

Andy's right.  Thanksgiving is all about memories, and this does it for me.  In fact, on the occasions when I have dinner at someone else's house, the food item that I miss most is the Dressing.

This year, I'm missing Thanksgiving altogether.  I'll be in France taking an advanced course in Gastronomy at LCB and University of Reims.  I'm betting we won't be having "Dinde" on November 22nd.... and I'm planning to make a Thanksgiving dinner when I get back!


----------



## Foodfiend (Oct 8, 2007)

I call ours stuffing and if the whole family gets here we get a big turkey and stuff the turkey.  But if it's just the 2 of us I'll get a breast and put the stuffing in a casserole dish.  We usually use day old bread torn up in chunks and pressure cook the neck, gizzard, and heart and chop those up in the stuffing (I fry up the liver and Dad and I share the liver), add in some celery, onions, various herbs, and then add a small can of oysters (cut up) to it.  We use the water from the pressure cooker, and some of the oyster juice in the stuffing to keep it moist.  One thing I can't stand is dry stuffing.  Yummy!


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 8, 2007)

Dressing, Cornbread, Casserole (actually a cast iron skillet), and fairly compact and dry.  I like to spoon my delicious gravy over the dressing, mashed potatoes, and meat.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Stuffing, bread, casserole, moist.

I might go the dryer route for some this year - I do recall having a nice crust on the outside one year that was deeeeelish!!!

I'm another one that thinks if it's stuffed it's stuffing - if it's in a casserole it's dressing


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 8, 2007)

Michelemarie said:


> I don't like stuffing.


How un-American! LOL Just teasing! That just means there's more for me!

I love the huge variety of responses! It just proves that we can all be kind of the same, yet different at the same time. 

A couple of you mentioned tradition. I will try new things most days of the year, but unless I am visiting someone on Thanksgiving, my Thanksgiving dinner is exactly the same every year--exactly the way I love it. Our Thanksgiving meal is the same one I grew up with. Turkey, dressing (I waver and sometimes call it dressing and sometimes stuffing, although we have never stuffed the bird--I think it depends on who I am talking to and what they call it), mashed potatoes and gravy, sweet potatoes with butter and brown sugar on them, gellied cranberry sauce, cranberry salad, Waldorf salad, yeast rolls, fruit salad, black and green olives, and pumpkin pie. We always had peas with all of this until the year my mom cooked them in the microwave and we found them hours after we ate, and no one had noticed they were missing! LOL I still make them sometimes, but not always. I also include other kinds of pies sometimes (pecan, cherry, or apple), but pumpkin is a must. (Don't worry Alix, if you ever visit us on Thanksgiving, I will make sure to have something in addition to the pumpkin pie just for you!).  I keep my Thanksgiving menu, recipes, and shopping list all in a Word file so I can pop them all up with a click and don't have to go looking. I don't need a recipe for most of it, but if I don't use that shopping list, I will forget something and have to go back!

Barbara


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 8, 2007)

Stuffing/dressing is my absolute favorite part of the Thanksgiving dinner.  With turkey, I love a good bread dressing, with sage, onion, celery, giblets, and breadfast sausage, all moistened with turkey broth.  If I'm making dressing for cornish game hens, or chicken, it's brown rice, wild rice, celery, thyme, and onion, usually flavored with chicken broth.

For pork, it can be either cornbread or bread based, again with sage, and possibly some chopped fruit, such as apple, or peaches.

If placed on top of a pork crown roast, I like a rice and fruit dressing.  For Beef rouladen, it has to be a sage-based bread stuffing.

There are so many applications for good stuffing/dressing/forcemeat.  Stuffed veggies, stuffed fowl, stuffed pork, stuffed beef roasts, etc.

After Thanksgiving is done, there is no better snack than a turkey and dressing sandwich with Miracle Whip salad dressing on whole wheat.  Yum!

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Caine (Oct 8, 2007)

If it was shoved up the bird's butt, it's stuffing, but if it was cooked in a dish next to the bird, it's dressing. I prefer cornbread but will eat plain bread too, and I want mine cooked inside the bird, but my former S.O. refused to eat anything that came from inside a turkey, so I ate stuffing and she got dressing! Both stuffing and dressing should be moist enough so that if you grab a handful and squeeze it, it stays together.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 8, 2007)

Stuffing, bread, casserole (no thank you to food poisoning) and wet.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 8, 2007)

Moist, stuffed, bird.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 8, 2007)

I have to say that I ate stuffing for better than twenty years, that is, the stuff that was cooked inside the bird.  That's how my Mom made it; that's how my Dad made it, and that's how my Grandpa made it.  I never once got food poisoning from anything I ate at home or at my grandparents.  Indeed, I'm still trying to capture that wonderful flavor they achieved.  Mine is good, but not as good as their's was.  But then again, I'm speaking strictly about bread stuffing.  I blow them out of the water with other variations, such as rice or cornbread.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 8, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I have to say that I ate stuffing for better than twenty years, that is, the stuff that was cooked inside the bird. That's how my Mom made it; that's how my Dad made it, and that's how my Grandpa made it. I never once got food poisoning from anything I ate at home or at my grandparents. Indeed, I'm still trying to capture that wonderful flavor they achieved. Mine is good, but not as good as their's was. But then again, I'm speaking strictly about bread stuffing. I blow them out of the water with other variations, such as rice or cornbread.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
...Amen...


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 8, 2007)

From what I have heard, the danger of food poisoning is only if the bird is stuffed, then refrigerated for a length of time before roasting. I have never heard of anyone having problems when they stuffed the turkey right before roasting. If I recall correctly, you used to be able to buy prestuffed frozen turkeys for awhile (can you now--I haven't seen any) and I think that might have also been a problem.

Barbara


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 8, 2007)

Stuffing, in the bird, moist with that crunchy layer.  

Give me the stuffing and the gravy, and you can keep the rest of Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm another one in the "stuffing" if it's in the bird and "dressing" if it's cooked outside the bird.

I prepare the one that's been served in my family for generations...plain bread crumbs, milk, butter, eggs, celery, green pepper, onion, sage, salt and pepper.  I usually have to slap Buck's hands when I mix it up.  He claims he's testing for seasoning.

I like it moist but not wet and cooked in the bird.  The overflow (I always make extra.) is cooked in a covered casserole.  I also make a casserole of cornbread dressing because I enjoy the taste cornbread gives it.

Even though it's only been Buck and me celebrating the holiday in recent years, I still prepare the vast array of dishes I did when all the children were home.  There's nothing like leftovers.  Love Thanksgiving and all the tasty traditions that come with it.


----------



## BlueCat (Oct 8, 2007)

flukx said:


> I use a slowcooker for my dressing/stuffing (either term for me). Bread cubes, pork sausage, celery, onions, garlic, lots of herbs. Yum.


 
This sounds interesting.  I stuff the turkey, but we love the stuffing most of all, so this sounds like a neat way to make some additional.  Or it could be used to make stuffing when you don't have a whole bird to stuff.  Can you give us some details?  I've never seen a slow-cooker stuffing recipe.

BC


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 8, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Even though it's only been Buck and me celebrating the holiday in recent years, I still prepare the vast array of dishes I did when all the children were home. There's nothing like leftovers. Love Thanksgiving and all the tasty traditions that come with it.


Same here!  Just because it is only the two of us doesn't mean the Thanksgiving meal has to shrink.  Thanksgiving leftovers are the best!

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2007)

The danger of food poisoning is present from the stuffing in the turkey cavity if the turkey is not cooked long enough to bring the internal temperature of the stuffing up to a minimum temperature of 161F.  

The raw turkey juices run into the stuffing, making it necessary to cook it as much as the turkey.

Since it's such a large mass, the turkey meat tends to dry out by the time the stuffing gets hot enough.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Andy!  I guess that's why I cook my turkey in a bag (moist and perfect every time) and my dressing in a casserole.  Well, that and not wanting to fool with stuffing the darn thing!  

Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 8, 2007)

_I just like eating Stuffing/Dressing and then its time for FOOTBALL/SLEEP TIME !   WHAT A tripta _


----------



## amber (Oct 8, 2007)

Odd poll question, since it was two part.  Dressing or stuffing, and do we like it dry or moist.  
So my opinion is that I call it stuffing, and prefer it moist on the inside of the bird and crunchy on the outside.  Happy Thanksgiving Canada! Oh and thanks for the cold air (NOT)


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 9, 2007)

It actually has 4 parts.  I don't see it as odd, since multiple choices were allowed.  

Barbara


----------



## keltin (Oct 9, 2007)

Dressing, cornbread, casserole, moist!


----------



## m00nwater (Oct 9, 2007)

amber said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Canada! Oh and thanks for the cold air (NOT)



That's funny because we were sweltering here over the weekend  I didn't get to have turkey this weekend though...we left early for a hockey game.

I have always stuffed the bird, as my mom always did. I've never had food poisoning, and I've also never had a dry bird that has been cooked by myself or my mother. I just don't get people that say turkey is dry because they obviously are cooking at too high of a tempurature or something.

I think I have also heard that it is only if you stuff it and then refrigerate it that you run the risk of food poisoning. But then, how does that explain the pre-stuffed frozen turkeys?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 9, 2007)

m00nwater said:


> That's funny because we were sweltering here over the weekend  I didn't get to have turkey this weekend though...we left early for a hockey game.
> 
> I have always stuffed the bird, as my mom always did. I've never had food poisoning, and I've also never had a dry bird that has been cooked by myself or my mother. I just don't get people that say turkey is dry because they obviously are cooking at too high of a tempurature or something.
> 
> I think I have also heard that it is only if you stuff it and then refrigerate it that you run the risk of food poisoning. But then, how does that explain the pre-stuffed frozen turkeys?


 


I'm glad your turkeys come out moist.

Check out my earlier post above for the explanation of the food poisoning (salmonella) issue.


----------



## m00nwater (Oct 9, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> I'm glad your turkeys come out moist.
> 
> Check out my earlier post above for the explanation of the food poisoning (salmonella) issue.



Ya, I did read that. Maybe I just have a strong stomach 

I would think I have been cooking it to an optimal temperature of 165° all along and that's why I haven't been sick. Low temperature and a long period of time = yummy turkey+stuffing as far as I'm concerned! It also could be that I was raised in the country and my system is more immune to all these bugs because I probably ingested a lot of stuff iin my water, the dirt I ate, etc. etc.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 9, 2007)

m00nwater said:


> Ya, I did read that. Maybe I just have a strong stomach


 

Or really good luck.  It's not a risk worth taking, especially if you are feeding the elderly, the very young or persons with compromised immune systems.


----------



## m00nwater (Oct 9, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> Or really good luck. It's not a risk worth taking, especially if you are feeding the elderly, the very young or persons with compromised immune systems.



I totally agree with you that they say it is a very risky thing to do in this day in age, but I am also a survivor of lawn darts, lead paint, no seatbelts, etc., etc. so I am one of those stubborn 70's kids that thinks that we're too soft today....but I digress.

I am in no way saying that stuffing a turkey is not a dangerous thing according to the FDA and whatever else there is out there, but I also believe that the percentage of people actually getting samonella compared to the thousands of people that have been eating turkey this way for years is minimal and that there must be more factors involved than just not hitting the proper temperature.

I absolutely agree that it is possible, but only with certain factors in place IMHO.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 9, 2007)

Barbara L said:


> Same here!  Just because it is only the two of us doesn't mean the Thanksgiving meal has to shrink.  Thanksgiving leftovers are the best!
> 
> Barbara



No kidding. If I'm having Thanksgiving dinner at someone else's house, I make the whole thing at my house the following Sunday or the weekend after that - I can't stand *not* to have Thanksgiving leftovers  Whatever would I use to make turkey a la king?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 9, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> The danger of food poisoning is present from the stuffing in the turkey cavity if the turkey is not cooked long enough to bring the internal temperature of the stuffing up to a minimum temperature of 161F.
> 
> The raw turkey juices run into the stuffing, making it necessary to cook it as much as the turkey.
> 
> Since it's such a large mass, the turkey meat tends to dry out by the time the stuffing gets hot enough.



Interesting. I've been eating stuffing from the turkey most years for over 40 years, since I'm using my mom's recipe  with never a problem. The stuffing always comes out steaming. The dressing in the casserole just doesn't have the same flavor without the turkey juices in it.


----------



## m00nwater (Oct 9, 2007)

I've looked into it and found this:
_The Centre for Science in the Public Interest says:

Over half of the food-poisoning outbreaks linked to turkey are *caused by improper cooling, not improper cooking*, according to the Center for Science in the Public Interest (CSPI). In an analysis of outbreak data, the consumer group found that__ Clostridium perfringens and __Staphylococcus aureus caused 52 percent of food-poisoning outbreaks linked to turkey between 1990 and 1997. __Salmonella caused the remaining 48 percent of outbreaks. 
  "Cooking turkeys thoroughly -- to 180 degrees -- can eliminate such well-known hazards as __Salmonella and __Campylobacter.
  To stop bacterial growth on leftovers, CSPI recommends consumers use a simple formula: _ Butother problems can occur if holiday leftovers aren't properly handled," said Caroline Smith DeWaal, food-safety director for CSPI. "This year, we're issuing a 'leftovers alert' for holiday food preparers, because a large percentage of food-poisoning outbreaks linked to turkey were caused by bacteria that grow in fully-cooked food that is left out too long or is not chilled thoroughly."
_*2 hours: *Move the meal from the oven to the feast to the refrigerator in two hours or less._

_*2 inches:* Store refrigerated food at a shallow depth -- about two inches -- to speed chilling._

_*4 days: *Eat refrigerated leftovers in four days or less. Freeze leftovers that will be kept longer._
_"Following the 2 hours -- 2 inches -- 4 days formula for all leftovers could help prevent about 400,000 food-related illnesses each year," said DeWaal.
_​


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 9, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> No kidding. If I'm having Thanksgiving dinner at someone else's house, I make the whole thing at my house the following Sunday or the weekend after that - I can't stand *not* to have Thanksgiving leftovers  Whatever would I use to make turkey a la king?


And the leftover mashed potatoes and dressing covered in gravy?    Sometimes I think the day after Thanksgiving is better than Thanksgiving!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## m00nwater (Oct 9, 2007)

Barbara L said:


> And the leftover mashed potatoes and dressing covered in gravy?    Sometimes I think the day after Thanksgiving is better than Thanksgiving!  LOL
> 
> Barbara



I agree! Leftover are the best! I came home after missing our turkey dinner with my brother and made cornish hen Monday...a great substitution for 2 people. I unfortunately had to make Stove Top...my girlfriend likes it


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 9, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> Interesting. I've been eating stuffing from the turkey most years for over 40 years, since I'm using my mom's recipe  with never a problem. The stuffing always comes out steaming. The dressing in the casserole just doesn't have the same flavor without the turkey juices in it.


 

The fact that the stuffing "...always comes out steaming." tells the tale.  The stuffing got hot enough to kill off any harmful bacteria that may have been present.

When I do the dressing in a casserole, I add turkey broth to give it that 'in turkey' flavor.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 9, 2007)

LEFTOVERS!  That's the only reason I have Thanksgiving at my house and tell everyone not to make anything -   Use the cranberry relish as a spread, just a LITTLE turkey, tons of dressing, white bread - YUM  Breakfast is always a bowl of slightly nuked broccoli casserole.  My ex MIL made the BEST broccoli casserole!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 9, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> LEFTOVERS! That's the only reason I have Thanksgiving at my house and tell everyone not to make anything -


I don't blame you!  The day after Thanksgiving is kind of a let-down when you eat somewhere else and don't have leftovers the next day!

Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Oct 12, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> When I do the dressing in a casserole, I add turkey broth to give it that 'in turkey' flavor.


 

as well as i. another trick i employ is to use turkey sausage in the "stuffing".

while i realize that it isn't stuffed into anything, i prefer a casserole type, but still call it stuffing.

i've found i prefer to make it in a glass baking dish.

that way you can control the amount of liquid added initailly, by eye-ing it, and you will end up with a combination of a crusty surface, with a wetter bottom layer. something for everyone's tastes.


----------



## Clienta (Oct 12, 2007)

Stuffing & gravy are my favorites too.  I do like dressing when the stuffing runs out.  I like it moist with the crunchy layer.  My favorite stuffing includes bread, butter, sausage, apricots, almonds, celery, onion & Grand Marnier.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 12, 2007)

In our family the definitions always were that "stuffing" was dryer & more "fluffy", while dressing was moister & more solid.  Since dad liked stuffing & mom prefered dressing, they used to take turns every year.

Since these days Thanksgiving is just husband & I, & he's not a big stuffing/dressing fan, we roast our organic free-range bird without it & I try whatever stuffing recipe tempts my fancy every year baked in a separate casserole.  Since we have a very proliferous chestnut tree on the farm, some years I use my own chestnuts for a chestnut/brandy stuffing; other years I do a cornbread variation; still others I take the easy way out with just a bag of commercial cubes with a lot of home additions.  It always comes out great.

I must say though, that the one stuffing I definitely did not care for was oyster stuffing.  I just couldn't warm up to the seafood/turkey thing.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 12, 2007)

buckytom said:


> while i realize that it isn't stuffed into anything, i prefer a casserole type, but still call it stuffing.


I guess you could say you stuffed it into the casserole!

Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 14, 2007)

I think that the stuffing is the best part of Thanksgiving.  A pile of stuffing drizzled with turkey gravy seasoned with pepper would just suit me fine.  I like other parts of the meal, but to me stuffing is the ultimate comfort food!!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Oct 14, 2007)

Moist and Dressing,
for those eating turkey they stuff it, I usually put it in foil and bake it, (same mix though). this year put an egg in there along with the mix just to see what it would be like. turned out well


----------



## CiCi (Oct 14, 2007)

We call it dressing and use cornbread along with a bunch of other stuff thrown in. Last year we mixed oyster in the dressing and it turned out really good.


----------



## cookbookie (Oct 14, 2007)

I like my bread stuffing with finely chopped granny smith apples to add some sweetness and crunch with lots of parsley!


----------



## PytnPlace (Oct 14, 2007)

Yum, I agree that the leftovers are the best!!  

Stuffing with a little touch of gravy is my absolute favorite Thanksgiving dish.  I like it fairly simple lots of veggies (sauteed onion, celery and mushrooms) and sage in my bread casserole stuffing, moistened with turkey broth.  Moist yet crunchy on the outside.


----------



## Treklady (Oct 21, 2007)

And this year I will be making my own cornbread mix. No more bagged stuff. And the reason I can do this, is because I have a grain mill and will be having 50 lbs of corn delivered on the 8th of November. So happy days. Are ya smellin' what the Treklady is cookin'?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2007)

If it's in the bird, I call it stuffing because that's what it is.  If it's made in a casserole dish, it's dressing.  But in general, it's stuffing.


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 21, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:


> In our family the definitions always were that "stuffing" was dryer & more "fluffy", while dressing was moister & more solid. Since dad liked stuffing & mom prefered dressing, they used to take turns every year.
> 
> Since these days Thanksgiving is just husband & I, & he's not a big stuffing/dressing fan, we roast our organic free-range bird without it & I try whatever stuffing recipe tempts my fancy every year baked in a separate casserole. Since we have a very proliferous chestnut tree on the farm, some years I use my own chestnuts for a chestnut/brandy stuffing; other years I do a cornbread variation; still others I take the easy way out with just a bag of commercial cubes with a lot of home additions. It always comes out great.
> 
> I must say though, that the one stuffing I definitely did not care for was oyster stuffing. I just couldn't warm up to the seafood/turkey thing.


Not quite where the expression 'neither fish nor fowl' came from, but would seem close enough.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL!!! And I do like oysters in their own right. But after 2 attempts & 2 different recipes, I just gave up. Neither husband nor I liked either one. I guess I really just wanted to like it since oyster stuffing seems to be so popular here in the Mid-Atlantic.

Bill - Both husband & I are born & raised Long Islanders (Setauket/Nissequogue area) - both by the water - & you'd think something like this would be 2nd hat, but there was never any oyster or other seafood stuffing at our Thanksgivings. Closest Thanksgiving got to seafood was a big Jumbo Shrimp cocktail - lol!!

Don't know where you're located on the East End, but is Miloski's Turkey Farm still in business?


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 21, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:


> LOL!!! And I do like oysters in their own right. But after 2 attempts & 2 different recipes, I just gave up. Neither husband nor I liked either one. I guess I really just wanted to like it since oyster stuffing seems to be so popular here in the Mid-Atlantic.
> 
> Bill - Both husband & I are born & raised Long Islanders (Setauket/Nissequogue area) - both by the water - & you'd think something like this would be 2nd hat, but there was never any oyster or other seafood stuffing at our Thanksgivings. Closest Thanksgiving got to seafood was a big Jumbo Shrimp cocktail - lol!!
> 
> Don't know where you're located on the East End, but is Miloski's Turkey Farm still in business?


 
They're a bit north and west of us and I think they're sill around (were a year or two ago) but we try and help our local IGA by ordering our 'fresh' turkey from them. Things change,  it's getting too built-up out here and the new people are complaining about the lack of street lights and sidewalks.  Sure miss those $3 50 pound bags of potato culls.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh goodness - please don't get me teary-eyed over the wonderful farm-stands out on the East End.  I used to fill the car with everything & anything - on top of what I grew myself at home - lol!!!

The biggest thing I miss down here in VA is the fresh seafood.  It's positively abysmal here in the Culpeper/Warrenton area.  Sadder than sad.  No one seems to even KNOW what fresh seafood is, apart from shrimp & catfish.


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 21, 2007)

Please excuse the delay in my reply but I was weighing the Portugese rolls that I baked some 2 hours ago and calculating the water retention. Shrimp is nothing to sneeze at. We still harvest a fair amount of quahogs and some oysters but the snowshoe flounders are history. The fishery is in a great decline. We count ourselves as being fortunate to be able to buy some Finnan Haddie that's imported from Canada


----------



## mrs_bb (Oct 22, 2007)

We call it dressing. I love my mom's oyster dressing made with french bread, lots of green onions & parsley. Oysters, too, of course. But I also have a fondness of really moist cornbread dressing w/o sausage. For the past 5 or 6 years, I've been trying to re-create a recipe of a dressing that I had years & years ago, but still no luck.


----------



## toni1948 (Oct 24, 2007)

I use cornbread and herb croutons, turkey stock, dried cranberries, mushroom soup,  celery/onions/green peppers/garlic, Bob Evans or Jimmy Dean bulk sausage.  I bake the spices into the cornbread which creates even distribution throughout the dressing.  I bake mine in a casserole.  

     My Mom always stuffed her turkeys and we never got sick.


----------



## toni1948 (Oct 24, 2007)

The turkey sandwiches do it for me.. I love the turkey sandwiches!!!!


----------



## dollfriend (Nov 3, 2007)

I use the boxed, seasoned breadcube mix and add fried, bulk sausage, onions & celery to it.  Then I stuff the bird...at both ends.  Since we haven't had Thanksgiving dinners here, for a few years, I end up taking the finished bird to one of my kids' houses for the holiday.  This year, I'll be having dinner here, with our son's family, since everyone else has moved out of the area. At least I only have to make a couple of things, and they'll bring the rest! ;o)


----------



## bknox (Nov 3, 2007)

Dressing sounds like something that goes on the outside and we know where it goes.

I call it stuffing.


----------



## elaine l (Nov 6, 2007)

Now that I have voted.  Stuffing, moist, bread, in the bird. I realize that may not be how I like it but more like how I get it everything Thanksgiving.  I don't cook the meal but the traditional stuffing we grew up with is served.


----------



## notjustamom (Nov 7, 2007)

We don't like stuffing in our family, either.  We always have a wild rice dish with mushrooms and pecans or walnuts.

There are a lot of stuffing threads here, I think this is the third one I've posted on.  I feel like I'm really complaining a lot about stuffing today!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 7, 2007)

notjustamom said:


> We don't like stuffing in our family, either. We always have a wild rice dish with mushrooms and pecans or walnuts.
> 
> There are a lot of stuffing threads here, I think this is the third one I've posted on. I feel like I'm really complaining a lot about stuffing today!!


 
The only thing I dont' like about stuffing/dressing is that I can't seem to make it as good as my parents, or grandparents did, and they are gone now and can't teach me.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 8, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:


> The only thing I dont' like about stuffing/dressing is that I can't seem to make it as good as my parents, or grandparents did, and they are gone now and can't teach me.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


I was fortunate that my mom gave me lots of her cooking "secrets" before she died.  

The only thing I don't like about stuffing/dressing is that it is not great for my diet, and that there is never enough!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## decolady (Nov 8, 2007)

Katie E said:


> I'm another one in the "stuffing" if it's in the bird and "dressing" if it's cooked outside the bird.
> 
> I prepare the one that's been served in my family for generations......



Yes, me too.  Our family recipe is called dressing.  It's mostly cornbread with a few biscuits and slices of "light bread", along with onion, bell pepper, celery, a couple of eggs, broth, sage and salt.  While any other dishes are subject to change for a holiday meal, this dressing is always there.  Now in addition there might be oyster dressing (we are from Louisiana originally) or some other new type.  But the traditional one is never left out.

We cook it in a casserole and like it moist, but not wet. The top has a bit of a crust. Dressing doesn't get stuffed in the bird because as often as not the bird is a Greenberg's Smoked Turkey.  My grandparents started getting those some 50 years ago.

Dressing and cranberry sauce are my favourite parts of the meal.


----------



## DawnT (Nov 8, 2007)

call it what we will, we are all thankful for the food in front of us and family around us. where is that turkey anyways?!? actually I call it stuffing because I do stuff the bird. My mom and my son usually fight over the skin that was covering the stuffing, and my sister swoops in and steals it!


----------



## germania (Nov 15, 2007)

*Stuffing/Dressing*

All this talk of stuffing/dressing is quite interesting, especially as only yesterday I watched a 'Christmas' program that showed one of our well known Aussie Chefs Maggie Beer cooking a turkey and making the most amazing stuffing using a combo of dried apples (reconstituted) verjuice, onion, prunes, chicken livers, butter, olive oil, flat leaf parsley, sage, rosemary, thyme, fresh white breadcrumbs, sea salt and ground black pepper. After making up this lovely moist stuffing and putting it inside the turkey, she then placed a large apple in after the stuffing to hold it all in place.

I will definitely be giving this recipe a go, although as it so hot at Christmas here in Australia, we usually have a barbecue along with loads of seafood, prawns, oysters, scallops etc etc. Who wants to be sweating away in the kitchen when it's over 40c (100F+)

P.S. I have been introduced to the lovely American tradition of Thanksgiving by my lovely american daughter in law who comes from North Carolina. We now get to celebrate Thanksgiving each year here as it is such a special occasion for my daughter in law.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 15, 2007)

germania said:


> I will definitely be giving this recipe a go, although as it so hot at Christmas here in Australia, we usually have a barbecue along with loads of seafood, prawns, oysters, scallops etc etc. Who wants to be sweating away in the kitchen when it's over 40c (100F+)


We do the same but not bbq'd.  The only hot thing on our table is normally the ham, but that is always dependent on the weather.  Oh and of course the Christmas pud at the end.


----------



## dollfriend (Feb 13, 2008)

dollfriend said:


> I use the boxed, seasoned breadcube mix and add fried, bulk sausage, onions & celery to it. Then I stuff the bird...at both ends. Since we haven't had Thanksgiving dinners here, for a few years, I end up taking the finished bird to one of my kids' houses for the holiday. This year, I'll be having dinner here, with our son's family, since everyone else has moved out of the area. At least I only have to make a couple of things, and they'll bring the rest! ;o)


 
Well, after looking all over, I could no longer find the Kellogg's boxed mix, so I ended up using Pepperidge Farm's Herb mix.  It was just as good, but I had to figure out how much to use...instead of pouring the whole box in the bowl.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Feb 13, 2008)

dressing is what i put on my salad.... stuffing is for stuffing!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 17, 2008)

my family calls it both interchangably.


----------



## bryankimjade (Feb 19, 2008)

If we put it in the turkey we call it stuffing, if it is in a dish by itself we call it dressing.  I like to stuff it in the bird.  and I prefer to make it  with bread or croutons.  I was actually looking for a good oyster dressing recipe, I have always made the bread type and would add sausage to it with celery, onions, seasonings and of course broth depending on how moist or dry your preferences are.


----------

